# apple cider vinegar-good or bad for ulcers?



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Well at least the mice in the barn are not going to have Ulcers 

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Im not sure I would feed it to a horse that had an active Ulcer as it is very acidic. It is good for so many things but I would not think one of them would be ulcers.


----------



## stevesmith (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi,
Really not sure about it..


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Humans with acid reflux problems benefit from it. I think it wouldnt' hurt anything. The acid in it is much less corrosive than stomach acids themselves.


----------

